# Fatties that didn't make it in time for the throwdown



## cinnamonkc (Jul 22, 2008)

Here are the finished fatties that didn't make it in time for the final Throwdown. I posted the contents Friday on the throwdown thread but here are the final pics. They're not plated...sorry.

Thanksgiving Dinner Fatty
Lasagna Fatty
Beef Wellington Fatty


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 22, 2008)

They look great and I'm sure they tasted great too


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow, those are nice, KC.   That lasagna one looks really good.  (might have given the 'most likely to make at home' winner a run for it)


----------



## richtee (Jul 22, 2008)

KC, a durn shame...but YOU STILL GET TO EAT "EM!  :{)  YAY!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 22, 2008)

I will say it's been the favorite of mine so far.  Even more than all the ones I did on Father's Day.  (My Philly has been in the front running since then)  It had the best flavor!  I put a little more marinara sauce on it when I served it.  Son's favority was the Thanksgiving one...although I HATE wrapping in turkey!!


----------



## jfoust (Jul 22, 2008)

Dang man! Lucky for everyone involved that those didn't make it into the throwdown! Love the bacon weave in the third one :) That lasagna fatty is looking tasty! Care to enlighten me on the innards of that one?


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 22, 2008)

Sure...here you go:
Lasagna *Fatty*:
Italian Hot sausage
Italian sweet sausage
Ground beef
Lasagna noodles
Ricotta Cheese
Mozzarella Cheese
Parmesan Cheese
Marinara Sauce
Basil
Oregano
Chives  
And other herbs from the garden...

Beef Wellington *Fatty*:
Beef tenderloin
Fois Gras
Onions
Shallots
Mushrooms
Garlic
Parsley
Port Wine Syrup
Wrapped in pastry

Thanksgiving Dinner *Fatty*:
Ground Turkey
Potato
Herb stuffing
Corn
Cranberry 
Poultry seasoning
Covered in gravy after slicing


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 22, 2008)

Did you use those 'bake only' type noodles?


----------



## seboke (Jul 22, 2008)

At least ya have some awesome lunches for the week Karen!  Get em next time!!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 22, 2008)

No, they're too flat and wide.  Don't have the cute sides, so I boiled a pot of regular lasagna noodles.  I did them slightly al dente so they didn't get mushy during the smoke.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 22, 2008)

I must admit I thought I'd see a biscuit wrapped fatty in the bunch and didn't I think I gotta try one of those soon since yours looked so good.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 22, 2008)

The wellington was going to be biscuit wrapped but I forgot and sliced it for the q-view!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Oops!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats on some very nice looking Fatties. They all showed good smoke ring too. Which unit do you use to smoke them Chubbers? Wood?


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 22, 2008)

KC - the lasagna fatty was really awesome looking .... thanks for posting the recipe!! I've never made Jon lasagna in our 14+ years of bliss 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 but may try it using your fatty method!!!

Great job, thanks for the pics!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 22, 2008)

Those particular chubbies were done on the GOSM with apple and cherry wood.  I also throw 5 pieces of charcoal in the wood box.  
I was doing several racks of spare ribs and a roast at the same time so no room on the Silver Smoker.


----------

